#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  I sent my cares to the wind

## baazigar

* I sent my cares to the wind*
*and ask the wind to pass them to you,*
*when you feel the wind blowing against your face...* 
*that is me saying take care of yourself...*
 






  Similar Threads: Wind Energy Systems Wind mill mobile charger pdf Hybrid system wind-pv/wind-dg seminar report/pdf/ppt download Wind energy material required

----------


## vrishtisingh

thanks..............nice post......

----------

